# New Frame



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

I've just got my new frame today. 2010 TARMAC SL PRO size 54.8cm in raw-carbon man this thing is sweet.

I'll fit the frame with ULTEGRA SL for now, however I want to up-grade with SRAM RED.

The frame :
2010 TARMAC SL PRO 
BB-30
Specialized CRANKS AND BEARINGS

GROUP - 2009 SHIMANO SL (for now) 
FSA -SLK Handlebar with Specialized Carbon Stem
3T - DORIC seatpost
Wheels 2010 SHIMANO DURA-ACE CARBON FIBER clinchers.

I'll try to get this thing build by tonite, as soon I've pics of the BIKE complete I'll post some more. I'm so stoked, this looks like the right fit for me and also is a Upgrade from my TARMAC COMP. Can't wait to take it out on the road.

Regards


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

nice. make sure to keep us updated as you get it put together! oh yeah, enjoy the ride!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful frameset... congrats!!

I have an '08 Tarmac Comp, so I'm particularly interested in your riding impressions comparing the Pro to the Comp.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

pvflyer said:


> I've just got my new frame today. 2010 TARMAC SL PRO size 54.8cm in raw-carbon man this thing is sweet.
> 
> I'll fit the frame with ULTEGRA SL for now, however I want to up-grade with SRAM RED.
> 
> ...



Sweet frameset. I just got my S-Works SL-3 in today and will build it up tomorrow!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Sweet, how tough was it for your shop to get a BB30 frameset? Also, if its not too nosy, what was the price?


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

locobaylor said:


> nice. make sure to keep us updated as you get it put together! oh yeah, enjoy the ride!


 Thanks man

I sure will :thumbsup: .


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Beautiful frameset... congrats!!
> 
> I have an '08 Tarmac Comp, so I'm particularly interested in your riding impressions comparing the Pro to the Comp.



Me too, I wonder how big of difference it will be. Since I'm not a racer I find my Comp a really good bike and I enjoy riding it. The only reason I switch to a newer frame was that I bought the wrong size frame (58CM) way to big for me.

I'm really interested in see how the seat stays(A FRAME),1.1/5" LOWER HS BEARING, higher grade Carbon-fiber and large BB of the SL's rides Vs the COMP wishbone design stays and standard BB,1.1/ 8"HS,FACT 6R carbon-fiber. Marketing FAB or reality? 

Regards


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

jrob1775 said:


> Sweet frameset. I just got my S-Works SL-3 in today and will build it up tomorrow!


 And here I'm all happy and giddy about my SL and you show up with a SL3 :blush2: (kidding). Post some pics whenever you can. And give Us a brief description.

Regards


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

crumjack said:


> Sweet, how tough was it for your shop to get a BB30 frameset? Also, if its not too nosy, what was the price?


 Lets say this one literally fell into my lap. I bought from a guy who have just purchase and the frame was the wrong size. The cranks came with the frame and price    $1200.00 for the frame and crank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .

Frame is brand new and was never build.

Thanks


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

pvflyer said:


> Lets say this one literally fell into my lap. I bought from a guy who have just purchase and the frame was the wrong size. The cranks came with the frame and price    $1200.00 for the frame and crank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .
> 
> Frame in brand new and was never build.
> 
> Thanks


That's a great price :thumbsup: 
Congratulations on your new ride.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

pvflyer said:


> Lets say this one literally fell into my lap. I bought from a guy who have just purchase and the frame was the wrong size. The cranks came with the frame and price    $1200.00 for the frame and crank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .
> 
> Frame in brand new and was never build.
> 
> Thanks



I work in a shop and I can honestly say that is a smoking deal! Especially considering that frame with the BB30 crank is only available as a full bike.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks good, enjoy. I've just done two good rides on my '09 SL Pro now, and think I'm really going to enjoy it. The front end is extremely stiff, a bit of a rough ride, but feels solid when descending, which has been a problem for me on other very large frames (mine's the 61cm). 

I'd be real interested in knowing the actual weight of the Specialized cranks, with spider and rings, if you get a chance. Also, what size crank arms and rings. Right now Specialized is the only one making a 180mm BB30 crank, AFAIK.

Ultegra works great; I wouldn't be in a huge rush to upgrade, unless you have to have hidden shifter cables.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wow awesome frame and even more awesome DEAL!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> Looks good, enjoy.
> 
> I'd be real interested in knowing the actual weight of the Specialized cranks, with spider and rings, if you get a chance. Also, what size crank arms and rings. Right now Specialized is the only one making a 180mm BB30 crank, AFAIK.
> 
> Ultegra works great; I wouldn't be in a huge rush to upgrade, unless you have to have hidden shifter cables.


 If I have a chance I'll weigh it (172.5mm - rings 53x39) As far as switch to SRAM I'm a fan of their product being a MTB rider. When SRAM came out with their group(XO) you could tell how good it was Vs XTR it was light years ahead of Shimano so I've become a fan ever since.

Plus SRAM is a bit lighter then Shimano Dura-Ace for less money.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats on an AWESOME frame! Keen to see it fully built up.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*Almost finished*

Bike is almost done, need to adjust the brakes and shifters cables, cut the steer tube to my like and that's it.
The 54cm frame will fit me like a glove I can tell this already, just by straddle on the bike.Reach and stand-over height feels great, almost perfect. With a bit longer stem and a set-back seat post it will a perfect fit.

The Frame-Module weight difference is almost a full pound with a lighter groupo,saddle and pedals this thing will be easily SUB 15LBS. 

Thanks Luciano


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Little bit more.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> wow awesome frame and even more awesome DEAL!


 Thanks 

Man, you do have a Epic Carbon Fiber ( any pics?). Luv that bike, I think I need a SWORK mtb next.


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice rig!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i love your nosy cat!!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

phierce said:


> very nice rig!


 Thanks 

Your avatar, 998,916 or 748 what is it? I've a Duc too.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> i love your nosy cat!!


LMAO, U nail it in the head, she is obsessed with me.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

pvflyer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Man, you do have a Epic Carbon Fiber ( any pics?). Luv that bike, I think I need a SWORK mtb next.












and more here:

https://public.fotki.com/foofighter/ourbikes/


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*First ride impression*

  ....... This frame is stiff way more than my "Comp FACT 6" the difference is so noticeable even my mom would tell. The front of this bike is amazing so stiff my jaw was hurting after a 40 miles ride.
There is no doubt the frame is way more stiff, accelerate faster and feels way lighter than my Comp when ridding even though is only a 1 3/4 Lbs lighter (full bike).

This frame made my Dura-Ace wheels feel really, really stiff too - here is a good example there is a fast and twisted downhill section on my ride you go from 1370 ft to 70 ft in about 5 miles. This bike made me feel like a Moto GP rider. I was sticking with the inside line hugging the curb and my line with confidence  . The short wheel base of the 54cm frame will take a getting used to before I feel 100%. There were some occasions where the bike felt like it was high on METH AND CRACK @ the same time, especially when getting the hands off handlebar or transitioning from brakes- hood to the top of the bar.

What left me wondering is, if this frame is this stiff, stiffer than Leipheimer's 2007 frame How THA F is the SL3 , how does it ride cause its supposed to be way stiffer than this frame. Now I need to do some small adjustments and the bike will be to my like.
Also I need to icing my jaw cause is hurting  .


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

nice reid report! man i've heard the SL3's are stiffer than Peter North in a threesome video shoot.

you should throw out that xmas tree  just saying


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> nice reid report! man i've heard the SL3's are stiffer than Peter North in a threesome video shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> you should throw out that xmas tree  just saying


:blush2: :blush2: LMAO , OH...NO U didn't........My wife is so mad at me because that darn tree, I'm thinking about making it into a valentine tree :thumbsup: or save for next holiday season. The other thing is my 4 years old daughter cries every time I try to take it to the trash.

Regards


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

lol too funny im surprised it's not ready to combust


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> lol too funny im surprised it's not ready to combust


 You, just've to add some water to it. I want to make sure I get my money worth.
I think I'll keep it and see how long it last, Hey it may save me 50 bucks next Christmas .


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you need to get a live one! I'm truly impressed though that the tree is still good.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting first impressions. Very informative. Beautiful bike, BTW. :thumbsup:

Just curious about your remark on the wheelbase. Can't remember now, but did you downsize to the 54? If so, what size was your Comp?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking SL3 "pvflyer". I have the Tarmac SL2 and it is plenty stiff. My initial impression was mostly the same as yours, in that it was light, stiff, and agile while managing to deliver some degree of comfort. No matter how hard I push the bike going into a corner, or a sweeping turn on a fast descent, the bike goes exactly where it is pointed - with confidence and without hesitation. And when the road tilts up, it feels like it was made for the hills. BB flex is not in its vocabulary. 

In regards to comfort, the compliance on the Tarmac comes from two areas; the seat post/clamp and, the wheels/tires. A little more can be added with saddle selection. 

The Specialized seat post has some designed in flex, and this flex combined with the clamp mechanism provide a degree of compliance that is effective in smoothing the ride and especially toning down the larger jolts. For this reason I would encourage you to install the Spec post that comes on the complete bike. It does make a difference. 

The wheel and tire selection is the other part of the comfort equation. I run DA 7850 24CL wheels with 25mm tires (Conti 4000 and the new Vittoria Evo CX II tries). The DA wheels are just about the best clinchers I have ever ridden. They are smooth, stiff, and roll really great. Climbing is a delight on them. The rear wheel is especially stiff. The 25mm tires not only help smooth the ride but, these also help mitigate the slight "skiddish" behavior exhibited on fast descents with less than perfect pavement. As you said, the Tarmac's wheelbase is short which, in conjunction with a very stiff platform, will lead to skiddish behavior during fast descents on rough pavement or with debris on the road. Don't underestimate what the slightly wider tires, with slightly less pressure can do for you - and there is no trade-off in performance. I particularly like the new Vittoria Evo tires (320tpi). They ride excellent.

Saddle selection of course is largely a matter of preference but, look to the ones with compliant shells and rails. The Spec Toupe has a shell that provides a little flex which helps with comfort. But I've had several Toupes and, some seem to flex more than others. Not sure why unless perhaps the Toupes are made by more than one vendor and there are slight differences vendor to vendor.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Thanks for posting first impressions. Very informative. Beautiful bike, BTW. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just curious about your remark on the wheelbase. Can't remember now, but did you downsize to the 54? If so, what size was your Comp?



PJ thanks 

Yes, I've from a 58cm to a 54cm is a huge and noticeable difference.

Regards


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

NealH said:


> Nice looking SL3 "pvflyer". I have the Tarmac SL2 and it is plenty stiff. My initial impression was mostly the same as yours, in that it was light, stiff, and agile while managing to deliver some degree of comfort. No matter how hard I push the bike going into a corner, or a sweeping turn on a fast descent, the bike goes exactly where it is pointed - with confidence and without hesitation. And when the road tilts up, it feels like it was made for the hills. BB flex is not in its vocabulary.
> 
> In regards to comfort, the compliance on the Tarmac comes from two areas; the seat post/clamp and, the wheels/tires. A little more can be added with saddle selection.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for tips, all good and valid points.
By the way my bike is a SL not a SL3, even though is a FACT 10R this frame still one stiff MOFO. 

Regards


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*Extra Wheels*

Got some extras wheels today.

Front - 670 grams with out skewers 
Rear - 870 grams with out skewers


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

sick sick sick


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> sick sick sick


 Thanks 

But they forgot to pack the brake pads with the wheels   - Serenity NOW!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Go pick up some Swisstop Yellows -- best pads around for carbon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> PJ thanks
> 
> Yes, I've from a 58cm to a 54cm is a huge and noticeable difference.
> 
> Regards


RE: your riding impressions and smaller frame size: 
The lighter weight and added stiffness (over your '08 Comp) are not surprising given the higher grade CF and differences in construction. But I think some of the differences in handling that you're experiencing are primarily due to the change in f/ r weight distribution, secondary is the shorter wheelbase, because that goes hand in hand with changes in geo throughout a models sizing range.

JMO's and no matter, because it's a beautiful bike and I'm glad you're enjoying it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> RE: your riding impressions and smaller frame size:
> The lighter weight and added stiffness (over your '08 Comp) are not surprising given the higher grade CF and differences in construction. But I think some of the differences in handling that you're experiencing are primarily due to the change in f/ r weight distribution, secondary is the shorter wheelbase, because that goes hand in hand with changes in geo throughout a models sizing range.
> 
> JMO's and no matter, because it's a beautiful bike and I'm glad you're enjoying it. :thumbsup:


 PJ 

I'd wait to reply to your comment so I can have a bit more saddle time on the new frame.
Two weeks later and over 370 miles on it, this is the deal with the handling issues I've encountered on my first couple of rides.

Weight distribution wasn't a factor, the issue or issues were first and foremost the front end of this bike is so stiff, it gives you a razor sharp and responsive steering that with the fact of having over one inch less on total wheelbase, lower center of gravity and a much more stiff rear triangle translate into a bike that respond to riders input in a much faster manner thus making for some tweaks up on the bar if you're not used to it .

Much of the problems I've encounter when ridding, was above 30 miles hour and running over small bumps on the road, small debris and so on. Not, when handling turns at high speeds or switching directions, all contrary . With this bike you can pick a line and stick with it! THIS FRAME FRONT END IS CRAZY STIFF :thumbsup:.

One thing though, after a long ride I've done three 60 miles and one 80 miles. My old 43 years old body feels it due to the stiffness of this frame you'll finish faster on the SL over my old COMP but my kidneys, they do let me know! The COMP is one awesome touring bike, that's for sure.

Yesterday I rode with the Reynolds Assault wheels. That's a review for another thread because the difference in handling over the Shimano Dura-Ace is like wine to water.

2010 Specialized PRO SL updates:

Specialized Toupe Team World Champion edition 160 grams
Specialized PAVE SL S'WORKS seatpost 200 grams 
Reynolds Assault wheels clinchers 46mm with CTS Ultra Speed tires can't beat those tires for the price.

PJ352, thanks for the reply's and your opinion they are always welcome and appreciated :thumbsup: .

Regards Luciano


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i love your saddle that is hawt!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> i love your saddle that is hawt!


 
foofighter thnx 

Isn't hawt or what......when I saw it, I knew, I had to have it. It came with the matching Specialized bar tape too. 

This saddle is really confy and light and if looks could kill ...

Regards


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

so what's it weigh in now?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah love the WC saddle. Looks great!


----------

